# Lost



## Cucumbermelon (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi everyone, just a married woman here in her early 30s feeling lost and hoping for some guidance on this board.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

The experience you can draw from here does kind of run the gamut. Do you have a specific problem or is it more of a general life directionlessness?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Cucumbermelon you are amongst friends here. Tell us what's troubling you.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Welcome and you are amoung friends. Please feel free to share


----------

